# 22 conversion kit for Glock 19



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m thinking of purchasing one of these conversion kits. Anyone have any experience with these? Advantage Arms is reported to have really crappy customer support. Any thoughts?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I have had and used my Advantage Arms kit for several years with no issues.
Cannot comment on customer service as none has been needed.

Buy extra mags.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@tango. Did you have to use any special ammo? Mini-mags, etc. Wondering if standard ammo works or if the higher powered stuff is necessary.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They are very specific about ammo.
There is an info sheet in the box
"You must use high velocity ammo, CCI mini mags,( not hollow points), and others
Not recommended, Any Winchester , Federal, ammo, CCI stingers, or any other hyper velocity ammo.---there is more


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Make sure to get the one for the generation of your pistol.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a Kimber UC2 in .45 ACP. It is one of their 'compact' pistols.

I also bought one of their compact .22LR conversion kits. I also own an early stainless Ruger laminate 10/22 that refuses to miss a target no matter how small, nor no matter how far.

Personally--for preppers--I think automatics and handy carbines should have .22LR conversion kits. The Inuits hunt seals with a .22, and often take down large animals be shooting the tiny cartridge into their ear.

You can carry hundreds of .22LRs, they are back in production, they are quiet (and suppressors exist) and for my money they are the true personal survival and tactical automatic. Noise is noise. Hitting the bullseye is the idea.


----------

